# Line breeding-your views please?



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi all,

How close is too close? I am talking half brother/half sister matings. I had been advised that this is acceptable,personally I am not comfortable with this mating at all. I know people do it but I would like to know what the benefits are of doing such a close mating. I would love to bring an outcross in and play it safe really.

Izzie


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

well we wouldnt have alot of todays breeds without aback cross to brother/son/dad/daughter etc 

I think alot of breeds of cats and dogs need to be outcrossed for health to widen the gene pool.

if it was for a reason then im not against it.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> well we wouldnt have alot of todays breeds without aback cross to brother/son/dad/daughter etc
> 
> I think alot of breeds of cats and dogs need to be outcrossed for health to widen the gene pool.
> 
> if it was for a reason then im not against it.


Hi TB,

Thanks for your reply I really appreciate your imput. I am just nervous of what potentially could go wrong. I have a female off my first litter who I could use to the boy.

I just don't feel right now I have the confidence to do such a close mating without knowing what could go wrong if anything. Im a new breeder and just want to do things right.

Izzie


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Line breeding is used to fix type - and, to be honest, it's also used because if you don't do it to some extent you end up having to change stud cats every couple of years and / or using everyone else's studs while you have a perfectly good one sitting in a pen wanting "company"

Liz


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

lizward said:


> Line breeding is used to fix type - and, to be honest, it's also used because if you don't do it to some extent you end up having to change stud cats every couple of years and / or using everyone else's studs while you have a perfectly good one sitting in a pen wanting "company"
> 
> Liz


Thanks for your response Liz,much appreciated.

Well both cats have pretty good type actually. I couldn't have more than one boy here really. So potentially I could use him to the half sister and her daughter or is that asking for trouble, trying to read books on genetics but just really need a basic idea!

Izzie


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi Izzie,

There is some fantastic info on Inbreeding Cats: The Pros and Cons of Inbreeding

Here is a small extract, of some of the information, I am 50/50 in terms of line breeding neither for,nor against, I have not personally used line breeding but I have breeder friends who have, with fairly good results.

I prefer the more expensive route of having more studs,its not without its problems either,space to house etc, you are at times housing a male stud and paying for his up keep for two years without actually using him as a stud.

What is Inbreeding?The term inbreeding refers to breeding two cats together that are very closely related. This includes mother to son, father to daughter, sibling to sibling, and usually half-sibling to half-sibling, though some breeders consider this line breeding.

What is Line breeding?Line breeding is still a form of inbreeding, though it refers to more distant relationships between the breeding cats. This includes, but is not limited to, cousin to cousin, aunt to nephew, uncle to niece, grandfather to granddaughter, etc.

Why is Inbreeding Used?Inbreeding techniques are used differently among different species and different breeds, but it does seem that cats in general are more closely inbred in many circumstances, than are dogs. The reason inbreeding is used is because it helps breeders to set traits and characteristics that they are looking for in their breed standard. In Persian cats, for example, the breeder is striving for the perfect head and face structure. If they have a perfect stud male who produces a daughter that is just as perfect, they may later breed him to her so that all the kittens from their litter are more likely to be perfect little Persians.

What are the Negative Effects of Inbreeding?There are, however, risks associated with inbreeding. Any negative physical traits may also get locked in, as may health disorders. Again using Persians as an example, if both father and daughter have excessive tearing or respiratory problems because of their perfect extreme noses, these characteristics will also pass on to their kittens. Cats that are severely inbred have weakened immune systems. In some countries, inbreeding of animals is prohibited.

Read more at Suite101: Inbreeding Cats: The Pros and Cons of Inbreeding Inbreeding Cats: The Pros and Cons of Inbreeding


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Izzie999 said:


> Thanks for your response Liz,much appreciated.
> 
> Well both cats have pretty good type actually. I couldn't have more than one boy here really. So potentially I could use him to the half sister and her daughter or is that asking for trouble, trying to read books on genetics but just really need a basic idea!
> 
> Izzie


Half-sister is a less extreme mating than daughter. If you are thinking of GCCF registration, you cannot put the progeny of a father-daughter mating on the active register (except for a very good reason)

Liz


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

The biggest problem with inbreeding is that it affects the immune system.
Inbreeding And Its Effect On The Immune System and that you potentially may unmask genetic illnesses.

Most cat and dog breeds are highly inbred before you even start deliberately inbreeding.

I would advise against it, unless you are happy dealing with sick/defective/dead kittens and accept that as part of the risk.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

tellingtails said:


> Hi Izzie,
> 
> There is some fantastic info on Inbreeding Cats: The Pros and Cons of Inbreeding
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for that TT,much appreciated.



lizward said:


> Half-sister is a less extreme mating than daughter. If you are thinking of GCCF registration, you cannot put the progeny of a father-daughter mating on the active register (except for a very good reason)
> 
> Liz


I register with FIFE as we are here in Switzerland, no GCCF sadly!

Thanks for your help.



lauren001 said:


> The biggest problem with inbreeding is that it affects the immune system.
> Inbreeding And Its Effect On The Immune System and that you potentially may unmask genetic illnesses.
> 
> Most cat and dog breeds are highly inbred before you even start deliberately inbreeding.
> ...


No I definitely don't want that at all. I am happy to go to stud with my girls and keep it simpler that way. I am not prepared to risk the health of kittens. It seems to go on alot here. I just wonder is it just a case of the breeder being too lazy to go out to stud in some situations? I personally want kittens that are healthy and I know I have done the best I can to guarantee that.

Izzie


----------

